# Theory | By Hannes ~ A Lian Li PC-8nb sculpture



## Hannes (Feb 5, 2012)

*Theory | By Hannes*

_
Creativity is neither a strategy nor a form of sublimation to deal with madness. Madness is merely creativity thwarted by society, a label created by society in order to imprison its visionaries._​

A brief introduction, an epilogue to the next air-cooled construction. *Theory | By Hannes* will be clearly inspired by Carl Axel Olsson's work. He is a person who meant a lot for my creative develpoment and by that also had à great impact on the person I am today. I will show off some of his works and then also use them in my design of the construction process. I will include much of his style in this building as a tribute to a great mentor.

The case itself, I will not do much with the outside, Lian Li has just about exact perfection in this chassis, but a lot will be done on the inside. Firstly, I'll powder-coat the inside black. I will be working a lot of revising their designs to something more clean, and then implement the art that I and many others Swedish "västeråsare" grown up with.

I have some problems with the color scheme of this building and because of that I will not talk much about it yet, but if you have any creative suggestions and I'll be more than happy to hear from you, and reflect a bit about them. My problem is so far that you can't get the sleeves in the color I want to use with this chassis. Sleeve is something that I've seen as a must so far in all my builds, maybe it's time to look for other methods. Or maybe someone *cough* Nils *cough* have some insight on new colored sleeves.

Traditionally, the enthusiast building always either incredibly impressive with cut-out details or elaborate engravings, or they are classy and almost minimalist with an incredible balance between what is necessary and what is "just for show" with millimeter performance and execution. I will not go away quite as far from it as I've done with the Echo, it is enough with the love-hate relationship between it and me to last a lifetime. No, I will keep the building clean, but also include the influences that I think is needed in computer-building: Sculptures. Sculpting the chassis is something I wanted to wait for until my Singularity build, which will be in an V1010 or V2010, but it's something I think I can implement in this construction aswell, by the inspiration of Carl Axel Olsson's art.

*Grandpa, this is for you.*​
Sponsors​










4 BILLET MACHINED ALUMINUM "MICRO" CASE FEET
Protect your desktop. Thick hard rubber helps prevent vibration.
Improve airflow beneath your case! 
1" diameter x 5/8" height
Mounts into materials up to 3/16" thick.
































































































































​*Videos*

Overview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io_EekoSniQ

System On
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRcaUoRfO_w

In 3D
www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ2RN4Bn1dA

*Custom Fan design*






And here's all the pieces.





There's some ways you can assemble it.  I think I like the #6 best.





Here's some ideas of a SSD mount I have. Ignore the brand. It'll be Corsair. ^^,




















It would seem like I'm almost finished, but really, I'm not. I'm about half way through on this build which I began in 2010. Please stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks to be a really cool design. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Hannes (Feb 6, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks to be a really cool design. Can't wait to see it finished.



Thanks man.


----------



## erixx (Feb 6, 2012)

nice nice project, nice milkwarmer


----------



## Hannes (Feb 6, 2012)

erixx said:


> nice nice project, nice milkwarmer



Lol, thanks.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Feb 6, 2012)

f...ing awesome!!! subed to moar pics!!!


----------



## Hannes (Feb 7, 2012)

mATrIxLord said:


> f...ing awesome!!! subed to moar pics!!!



And more will come, tho these where the ones in stock.


----------

